# Connecticut Company Lettering



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

Does any know/ have a font that represents the squared off RR Roman that the ConnCo used?  I checked Railfonts, I could not find one.

Ideas?  I am rebuilding a Bachmann open car into a ConnCo car and need the letter the frame etc.  Other than letttering and striping the paint is perfect.

Ted.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Might check with your local sign company, they usually have lots of fonts and could cut the lettering for you from vinyl, it it's at least 1/4" tall. You might post an example on here so people could look at it. I have no idea what it looks like, or where to look it up. Get more responses that way, I'd think. 
Jerry


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is an example of the lettering on Car 1326 at the Connecticut Trolley Museum that i volunteer in the Restoration Shop. Hope the examples help... Ted.


----------



## wmumpower (Jan 2, 2008)

Del at G Scale Graphics has an extended Roman font.  Check with him.


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a more geometric font than RR Roman Extended, though. 

This is much closer, though not quite exactly what you're looking for. It's LHF Pullman Train Regular.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Ted, 

I sent you a message, but here's what I put together from the artwork I have: 










I was mistaken in my note--I don't have numbers drawn up besides the number 2. (The EBT used either a standard roman or gothic style of numbers for all their cars except business car #20, so I never drew the numbers.) 

Later, 

K


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

BTW, if anyone has software that can convert vector artwork to fonts, please let me know. 

Later, 

K


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

You might ask Stan if he has anything in his bag of tricks.


----------



## suleski (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you have a straight on shot so I can see the font better - I have over 500 in my computer sign program.

Scott


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Railfonts' "Pennsylvania 1930s" is close to what I use, though they also don't have numbers in that font. It's not quite as elongated as my artwork, but worth taking a look. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you all for your help. I think I need new contacts as I went back through the Railfonts site and their Southern Pacific Roman will work for the lettering, but I will need to make up the numbers. I purchased a dry transfer kit from BelDecals. I think that this will do the job, but as I responded to a few direct emails, if it doesn't I will come calling.  

http://www.beldecal.com/rubon-paper.html 

So how does one make their own TTF files? Is there a tool available? 

Thanks again everyone for your help.


----------

